# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  عاصي الحلاني يرفض دخول زوجته المجال الفني

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;">*قرر القائمون على شركة روتانا تجميد اتصالاتهم مؤقتاً بملكة جمال لبنان السابقة وعارضة الأزياء الشهيرة كوليت (زوجة المطرب الشهير عاصي الحلاني) ، <span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"><span style="font-size: 12pt;">وذلك بسبب تفجر المشاكل والأزمات بين الزوجين بعد العرض الذي قدمته الشركه لها بتسجيل أكثر من ألبوم غنائي جديد لصالح الشركة وهو العرض الذي رفضه بشده عاصي الحلاني. 

أكثر...

----------

